
A Polar Bear Hunts Bitcoin Trading Bots - sfoxtrading
http://to.sfox.com/1Mk9DBq
======
fmelika
I forget to tell you guys I start with $1500 and now I have $35865, this is
true only in few months less than a year

------
fmelika
I hunt bitcoins with SFOX for few months now I made a lot of money, I am
thinking to work full time hunting on SFOX

------
jingab
I like SFOX way to trade in Bitcoins, you can trade with fraction to trade
like a millionaire

------
Larryone
What is the minimum amount to trade with?

~~~
jingab
$5 is the minimum transaction

